# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*BE COOL ON DANANG BEACH - Furama Resort Da Nang*

Giá chỉ: 9.218.182 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.Xe tiễn và đón sân bay.Xe buýt miển phí hàng ngày vào Phố Cổ Hội An.Tặng voucher 1.050.000VND sử dụng tại nhà hàng của resort.Tặng 30 phút massage chân cho mỗi người cho mỗi package

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 22/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Summer getaway package 2014 - Pandanus Resort*

Giá chỉ: 4.800.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior.02 Bữa tối theo thực đơn tại nhà hàng Café Blue Lagoon.02 bữa trưa theo thực đơn tại nhà hàng Café Blue Lagoon.Xe khứ hồi từ Hồ Chi Minh đi Phan Thiết theo lịch trình có sẵn.Tham gia lớp tập Thái Cực Quyền vào buổi sáng và các lớp Yoga vào buổi chiều.Tham gia chương trình dạo bộ mỗi sáng tham quan chợ cá Mũi Né. (*)40 phút massage ở Peony Spa.

Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng đồng thời với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác và ngày lễ tết.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Stay 3 pay 2 in Golden Sand Resort - Golden Sand Resort & Spa*

Giá chỉ: 5.408.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
03 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior.Giảm giá 20% các dịch vụ spa.Giảm giá 20% các tour trọn gọi (trừ tour Cù Lao Chàm và Eco Tour).Thức uống chào đón khi đến resort.Miễn phí xe buýt đưa đón một số tuyến theo lịch trình của resort.Miễn phí Wifi.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 20/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*PACKAGE HÈ VUI NHỘN - Sunrise Hội An Beach Resort*

Giá chỉ: 2.877.922 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Nước uống chào mừng.Giỏ trái cây miễn phí.Hoa tươi đặt phòng.02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng hướng vườn cho 2 người.02 bữa ăn sáng buffet.02 Bưa ăn trưa thực đơn Việt Nam.02 bữa ăn chiều thực đơn Việt Nam.02 phiếu quà tặng spa – massage vai & lưng.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 1/4/2014 - 31/10/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Donsol - bơi cùng cá mập voi* 

Vùng Dosol được biết đến là “kinh đô cá mập voi của thế giới”. Đến Donsol bạn sẽ phải đi xuyên qua thành phố Legaspi. Từ Manila tới Legaspi chỉ khoảng 8 giờ lái xe ô tô hay một chuyến bay ngắn. Mùa cá mập voi sinh sản khoảng tháng 2 – tháng 3 nhưng bạn cũng có thể ngắm chúng vào mọi thời điểm khác trong năm. Thời điểm thích hợp nhất là vào buổi sáng, du khách thường ngồi trên những chiếc thuyền 6 người, đáy kính ngắm nhìn tận mắt những chú cá mập voi trong 3 giờ. 

Từ tháng mười một đến tháng sáu, Donsol là con đường di cư của loài cá mập voi. Đây chính là điểm đặc biệt thu hút du khách thập phương. Cá mập voi là loài sinh vật to lớn, với kích thước ngang bằng chiếc xe buýt lớn, tuy nhiên chúng không hề hung dữ mà rất hiền lành. Du khách sẽ thấy ngạc nhiên và yêu mến sự thân thiện của cá mập voi, thậm chí có thể lặn và bơi bên cạnh loài cá khổng lồ này đồng thời tận hưởng sự sống động và vĩ đại của thế giới đại dương bao la. 


*VITTON RESORT*

Giá phòng: từ $50/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Pio Duran Donsol Rd Brgy Dancalan, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: cách khu tham quan cá mập voi khoảng 500m




*DOS ORIO BEACH RESORT & SPA*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Dancalan, Donsol, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: Cách sân bay Legaspi 80 phút lái xe

----------

